# Launch offer: Free accessories & Inker cups with any Espresso Machine.



## Machina Espresso

Hi all,

We are doing a great launch offer including free accessories & Inker cups with any Espresso Machine.

We currently stock Rocket, Expobar and Fracino machines.

Grinders wise we currently hold stock of Mazzer, Eureka, Baratza and MACAP, plus a few others arriving this week.

Give us a call if you want to discuss anything - we're happy to spend time supplying information & advice.

We have a new products arriving all the time, including new grinders...

The deal runs until 15th September. Here's the link:

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/pages/special-offer

Thanks!

Machina.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just had a look at your website - easy to navigate and clear. Your syphon prices are very competitive too. Good luck.


----------



## Machina Espresso

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just had a look at your website - easy to navigate and clear. Your syphon prices are very competitive too. Good luck.


Thanks SK...

Glad you like the site...!

Customer feedback is always appreciated.

If there's anything that you would like to see on there, please let us know.

There's quite a bit more going on there in the coming months.

Plus a heavy focus on reviews with transparent information.

Please spread the word...

Machina


----------

